# what brand binding is this?



## zebras817

yhea sorry if you saw this somewhere else, i genuinely dont understand how forums work. i need to replace the toe zippy strap on my bindings but idk what brand they are. the logo on them is a green lowercase m and a black swish. thanks


----------



## kriegs13

no idea. but if its just the insert strap, just about any should work as long as you get the right size.


----------



## poutanen

My guess would be Morrow


----------



## Kenai

http://www.fixmybinding.com


----------



## ramzi.sen

genuinely dont understand how forums work. i need to replace the toe zippy strap on my bindings but idk what brand they are Lucky Patcher Kodi nox . the logo on them is a green lowercase m and a black swish. thanks


----------



## timmytard

ramzi.sen said:


> genuinely dont understand how forums work. i need to replace the toe zippy strap on my bindings but idk what brand they are. the logo on them is a green lowercase m and a black swish. thanks


Really?
Would never have guessed \:
Scroll up one post & click


TT


----------

